# what is Israeli answer to bands like Sleep, Earth, kilometric doom & sludge bands?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*what is Israeli answer to bands like Sleep, Earth, kilometric doom & sludge bands?*

I know Israel has everything(musically speaking) , so what am i looking for???
Please Israeli and other unlighten me?

:tiphat:


----------

